# Framework-Wahl



## Captn Sebi (19. Jan 2012)

Moin Moin!

ich arbeite momentan an einer kleinen Datenbankanwendung, grundsätzlich geht es da um die Verwaltung von Songtexten mit Zusatzinfos. Im Hintergrund läuft Derby, Embedded. Welches Framework würdet ihr mir empfehlen, EclipseLink oder doch Hibernate?
Dann noch eine etwas speziellere Frage: Wo liegt die Längen-Begrenzung der Tabelleneinträge? Ist es Sinnvoll einen (unter Umständen mehrere Seiten langen) Songtext in eine Tabelle mit Titel, Interpret, und Zusatzinfos zu schreiben, oder wäre eine andere Vorgehensweise besser?

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## nillehammer (19. Jan 2012)

> Welches Framework würdet ihr mir empfehlen, EclipseLink oder doch Hibernate?


Letzlich wohl ein bischen eine Frage des Geschmacks. Wenn Du mit JPA-Annotationen arbeitest, sind die im Prinzip sogar austauschbar. Ich selbst arbeite seit Jahren mit Hibernate und hatte bisher keinen Grund zu wechseln.


> Wo liegt die Längen-Begrenzung der Tabelleneinträge?


Du meinst sicher Spalten vom Typ VARCHAR. Laut Derby-Doku können die bis zu Integer.MAX_VALUE lang sein (guckst Du hier: VARCHAR). Wenn man das lenght-Attribut beim Mapping nicht angibt, wird von Hibernates Schema-Generator glaube ich defaultmäßig 255 gesetzt. Notfalls auf einen CLOB mappen.


> Ist es Sinnvoll einen (unter Umständen mehrere Seiten langen) Songtext in eine Tabelle mit Titel, Interpret, und Zusatzinfos zu schreiben, oder wäre eine andere Vorgehensweise besser?


Ein Songtext ist ein Attribut eines Songs. Ich würde es darum für eine sinnvolle Vorgehensweise halten.


----------



## rhoermann (30. Jan 2012)

Ich würde dir JVx empfehlen. Dann kannst du auch gleich deine Oberfläche an die DB docken.


----------

